# Glacier White s3 with Red Brake Callipers



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm looking into ordering a Glacier White S3, and I'm considering the red brake callipers.

I'm also considering the 19" performance tires. 

Just wondering if anyone's got a pic of this combo that they could share to help me decide if the $$ is worth it for the red brakes.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

I ordered mine in Glacier White with the sports package and it has red calipers with one of two 19" wheel designs. here are a couple of pictures I copied off the web to help me decide


----------



## michaelm91 (Nov 21, 2014)

Funny I just finished placing my order for a S3 Glacier White and the General Manager from my dealer told me he was unable to place an order for the red calipers. Originally I was trying to order a Daytona Gray w/ Red Calipers Prestige but both options were taken away from his order screen. Please let me know if your dealer is able to place the order with red calipers. It should be $400 option.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

michaelm91 said:


> Funny I just finished placing my order for a S3 Glacier White and the General Manager from my dealer told me he was unable to place an order for the red calipers. Originally I was trying to order a Daytona Gray w/ Red Calipers Prestige but both options were taken away from his order screen. Please let me know if your dealer is able to place the order with red calipers. It should be $400 option.


The option is available in Canada, but not the USA.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

michaelm91 said:


> Funny I just finished placing my order for a S3 Glacier White and the General Manager from my dealer told me he was unable to place an order for the red calipers. Originally I was trying to order a Daytona Gray w/ Red Calipers Prestige but both options were taken away from his order screen. Please let me know if your dealer is able to place the order with red calipers. It should be $400 option.



Hey, I'm finalizing with the dealer within the next day or two so I'll let you know.

Also I'm in Canada, so that may or may not make a difference.

Out of curiosity though... how long are the wait times for S3's where you are?


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Mr Gee said:


> I ordered mine in Glacier White with the sports package and it has red calipers with one of two 19" wheel designs. here are a couple of pictures I copied off the web to help me decide



Thanks! Looks pretty good... think I'm going to get it!


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow... that's pretty stunning IMHO.

Really hope my order goes through now!


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I know a lot of people think the red ones are too flashy, but I really liked them on my white GTI, and I think they definitely make for a nice look on a lot of the S3's. I am glad mine are red.


----------

